# Pictures...



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

*Which ones are u gonna buy????*​
GHG Fullbodies1942.22%BigFoots2657.78%


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i was looking at the Misc Album in the Picture section and came across the direction and parts list for the GHG Feet. All i can say is wow i didnt kno that a decoy needed instructions?! i thought that all dekes were self-explanatory. And with a lineup like that for the parts list i think something is gonna go way wrong in cold weather. I guess ill stick to my BFs 

lata, 2d


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they sure aint a foot. thats for sure


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This might get good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

I just look back at a post from maybe a year ago, about the trailer coming un hooked and the semi smucking the BF's. Isn't that a good enough test?? I'd like to see a GHG survive that!!! :lol:

PC, this now will get good I hope, wanna hear everyone's info.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

BF's are hands down the most durable decoy made, and they used to be the best looking decoy as well. Well that has now changed...they're still the most durable decoy (which I don't think anyone is debating) but they're no longer the best looking 'affordable' full-body. I was skeptical about the GHG's after everything that's been said on-line but after seeing them in person I'm sold and definitely adding some to my spread. Obviously they're not going to pass the now infamous "semi-test" but I think they'll hold up to a decent amount of abuse and be more effective in the field because realism kills geese...and there's no way, in my opinion, you could argue that the Avery's don't look more like a real goose than a BF.

So the real question is...Are you willing to sacrifice a certain degree of durability for realism? Or vice versa?

Since the GHG's obviously don't have the track record for durability since they're a new decoy it is a bit of a gamble if you're really concerned with durability. From what I've seen I think it's a small gamble and they're going to hold up fine for the most part.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I would agree with Matt the GHG's look better and the big foots are stronger just my opinion.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

if its a realistic paint job your looking for, GHG's definately have the edge on BF's.. But realism can be achieved through other ways than a fancy paint job...Adding the new motion accessories to your spread will definately add more realism than an improved paint job..

As far as durablility.. Imagine a trailer doing a about 50 flips, decoys exploding all over, and then gettin dragged 100yds under a semi.. and still all in one piece.. durability not an issue...

all in all it comes down to how much of a goose jonser you are and anyway you can make the spread that much more realistic your gonna do it... We'll eventually get a couple dozen to mix in. but just think of how many geese you have shot over big foots, and then think, would a better paint job really have shot me more geese than last year??... probably not..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

While we were taking to a Gooseview rep yesterday in St.Cloud he pulled out a Hardcore and said" WOW wouldnt you guys back in North Dakota love to have these?" I just said no, because we shoot ALOT of birds over the bigfoot. Bigfoots work just fine for me. Oh yeah as for the feet on the Avery's, those things wouldnt last one week with me. What a pile of crap!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

GB3- What were you doing in st. cloud?? I stopped in cloud on my way back from bismarck yesterday afternoon...

madison


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I went down there for what I thought was a waterfowl Expo but it turned out to be a big crock of ****. So a buddy and I went to Gandermountain and he picked up 4 doz bigfoots.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I bought 2 dozen Bigfoots Sunday. I also looked at the GHG. I am no expert, but to me the GHG didn't look durable. The feet/legs are horrible. To me the paint seems really thick, which I think would chip kind of easy. And the flocking on the heads also was stuck to the body in some places, and not on purpose. The GHG plastic is thicker and not flexible, which I think will not hold up in cold weather.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Totally agree with Jones, Avery is willing to help and replace any decoys you are not satisfied with. I obvously dont want to go through any returns like that but it shows they back their product 100% and take some of the gamble out of getting them. Have 6 dozen going into the trailer this fall.


----------

